
IINA: A modern video player for macOS - sahin-boydas
https://github.com/iina/iina
======
kkarakk
Last time i used it, this "modern" video player didn't have casting
support(which vlc does) and since they're based on mpv that refused to
implement chromecast they also do not have chromecast support. they don't even
have it on their roadmap. has that changed? because anything less would mean a
hard pass from me

[https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/issues/177](https://github.com/mpv-
player/mpv/issues/177)

~~~
ubercow13
mpv is a video player, vlc is in addition a streaming media server. It seems
right that mpv shouldn't be implementing something like chromecasting. Have
you tried implementing a simple cast function as a lua script? Seems like it
should be quite simple using another command line casting tool, at least for
local files.

~~~
kkarakk
if i'm doing it myself why do i need IINA? these things are just niceties i
know but the competition has the niceties built in

~~~
ubercow13
The competition has a different goal and focus, and what you miss out on in
return is an abosolute focus on video playback quality and correctness, which
vlc seems to have a reputation for falling behind on compared to mpv. For
example vlc doesn't have colour management functionality

~~~
kkarakk
i understand mac is a preferred tool for video editors and thus color
management may be considered to be a high priority but as a software
professional whose only dealings with color are "set contrast to high", this
product seems pretty much the same as vlc to me

------
dang
From 2017:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337444)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13324989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13324989)

